# Upstate NY 2016-2017



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

Snow Sunday into monday?


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like Owls head and up that way will get the brunt of it. Im really hoping we don't yet! I'm so not ready!


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

O hey tpc. Looks like we may. Not ready.


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mess up said up to 3inchs by Monday night last night. My 2 year old had control of the TV for the early news tonight


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

I wasn't home yet.. still trying to get fall cleanups done and leveling out a property before it freezes. I can't remember but have we discussed where you are in clinton county? lol


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

Well I live about 10 mins south of your shop. And work out of South platts


----------



## flips87chevy (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm just south of you in Jay/Wilmington. I'm not really looking forward to this storm 63* tomorrow then heavy wet snow on Sunday is gonna be messy. most of my drives are gravel. Can't wait to try my new v-plow though.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

little white out.. got the sander in and loaded...plows are on. Skid steers are in the shop but need to be moved to their locations still.


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

One sander in. three plows ready. Just waiting.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Just blew some snow with the skidsteer - alot of drifting. Hard to tell exactly what we got so far due to the wind, but has to be close to a foot.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Finished up our last cleanups today! leaf box is coming off the dump truck today and sander is going in permanently. 
welder1122 do you guys use any bag rock salt? do you do sand salt mix or straight salt? 
I use straight rock salt on my walkways with a liquid pre-treatment. Im going to switch to straight salt in my spreaders and only use mix if we have bad icing.


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

We have a pallet of bag salt stashed away and our contracts call for sand salt. I'm new school and prefer straight salt with a premix spray on the salt


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

I've gone through about 3 pallets a year, but that's when I was running my tailgate spreader. I just put my snowex in my pickup so I'm planning to run bulk salt through that and the polycaster in my dump. I'd like to get into the pre-wetting but I don't know enough about it yet. I'm pretty happy with the liquid snow shovel that we've been playing with the last couple years. I bought 5 gallon pails of it this year and put a 35gal sprayer in the truck


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

You would use a sprayer thst just sprays on the salt as it drops off the belt befit the spinner. Cost is better if you use a salt brine. And is cheapest when made in house


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Met a maroon ford in Chazy yesterday with a tank of liquid on the back. Not sure who it was, no markings on the truck. 

Brine would be cool but getting the equipment to make it, I'm not sure how beneficial it would be. 

How did you guys do with the little storm? I didn't expect it to add up so quickly. Got everything all cleaned up with only a few fires to put out.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

looks like some lake effect for Rochester Ny Friday, Saturday. not much here. Other places will be measuring in feet not inches.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

3-6" predicted for Albany. I plowed before Thanksgiving and just left the truck as is...bring it!


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

So how is everyone doing so far? Im ready to finish up December and do some invoicing for my per push places! Looks like Thursday into Friday is going to be a hit or miss storm...oh wait they all are!


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Not sure where you all are calling upstate but here in the 12873 hood we only got about 3" so far. Wet and heavy. I'm fixin' to head out here soon.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm as far upstate as you can go


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

About that 3-7'? I got 13" at my house.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Well Plattsburgh got a dusting! Exciting stuff


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

We're looking at another 10-16" tomorrow


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

Same here


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I hope it rains


----------



## flips87chevy (Oct 7, 2013)

How's everyone doing with this storm? I've done my route once so far. visibility is zero and I can't get my windshield wipers to stop freezing up. Crazy storm!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Have a little over a foot on cny. Plowed twice, but almost pointless with it blowing back in. Worst is still supposed to come with the blowing and lake effect. May end up in the two foot range.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

We got between 28 and 40" depending on where you were... I'm pretty sick of plowing right now.


----------

